# ㅛㅐㅕ ㅁㄱㄷ 냐ㅣㅣㅛ 소ㅑㄴ ㅑㄴ ㅏㅐㄱㄷ무 래ㅐㅣ



## danz140

Can someone translate this?


----------



## Demurral

I do not know korean too much...but that do you want to be translated are just random leters (and some syllables) in a row.
You could translate it, or rather transcribe it, yourself


----------



## jocutus

At least you know how to switch to Korean keyboard... very funny.


----------



## afunkodyssey

just random korean alphabets like xlzkvalkeofwi


----------



## jocutus

To be precise he typed: you are silly this is korean fool. Nice try...


----------

